# Tanker blast in the Phillipines



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Press release 11 May

_TWO workers suffered burns after a fire broke out on board a product tanker off the west coast Manila in the Philippines at 8.05 local time. 

The 4,359 dwt Daniella Natividad, was not carrying any cargo and was waiting to take on a consignment of fuel when an explosion occurred in one of the vessel’s tanks. 

Two tugboats, the Capella and Balintawak headed to the burning tanker to combat the fire, and after three hours, the fire was extinguished. 

Clare de la Pena a spokesperson for Shogun Ships said the rest of the vessel was unaffected by the explosion and that the vessel was operational and would be leaving on its own power for the company's terminal in Navotas, Manila tonight. _ 

Best wishes to them both...and a speedy recovery.

Rushie


----------

